# Burnout Paradise vs Ultimate Box



## alexp999 (Feb 18, 2009)

Contemplating whether or not to get this for Xbox 360. But im a bit confused as to what the difference is between the normal and ultimate version?

I mean I can see the new features and stuff, but on Xbox live, there is an 825mb free update. And no other premium downloads on there. That says to me, it is cheaper to buy the original version, then download the patch.

Am I right in thinking this? Or do you actually get more with the Ultimate Box version that you cant get with that patch?


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

ultimate has all the dlc added in and the normal has none

get the ultimate its an old game but decent for the price


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 18, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> ultimate has all the dlc added in and the normal has none
> 
> get the ultimate its an old game but decent for the price



So whats the Big 1.6 update for and where has all the DLC gone then?

Or is this new in game store where you buy the DLC instead?


----------



## Polarman (Feb 18, 2009)

Have not seen Ultimate Box for PC in my area yet. Ebgames Canada = Crap for Pc game.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 18, 2009)

I got The Ultimate Box, I just need to install it.


----------



## erocker (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the Ultimate box for PC, installed it, played it an hour or so.. Uninstalled it.  It's a horribly pointless game.  The graphics aren't very good, though the cars look good and the controls/physics are horrendous.  Save your money and buy GRID instead.


----------



## xu^ (Feb 18, 2009)

on the other hand i think the graphics are pretty decent and it  blasts along on full detail.

the car control itself is perfectly fine imo as its an arcade game,i have both Burnout UB & Grid and they both do what they are meant to do very well imo.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

yeah it is an arcade racer, has typical physics and driving of that type of game
if its cheap get it if not dont bother

i dunno what this 1.6 update is but i know that one of the dlc is a party mode

here i just googled and this tell all

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burnout_Paradise

EDIT: here is a quick summary, 1.6 changes gameplay and physics, is free and adds in a new dlc store in game


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 18, 2009)

Already have GRID erocker. Fantastic, BUT it gets incredibly repetitive and thus broing, I can only do it in bursts before I get bored again. The Le Mans races are awful, I just skip them now.

From what I have read up on, unless you want Party mode (I dont), the free 1.6 update gives you everything the ultimate box gives you. lol.

I'm gonna sell some of my 360 games and see if I can pick up a copy of Burnout Paradise for under £20. Im not buying it for the racing, I want it for the arcade style, free roaming, and crashes of course!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2009)

I've played all the Burnout games. I do like Paradise due to the fun factor of it all. Yeah, it can get repetative, but soothing in the lease.. Grid is good, but I don't see myself getting done with all the races, like I would with Paradise. I just need to grab a PS3 and the game to play with my parents and nephew (5) and brother-in-law


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 18, 2009)

no it dosnt the 1.6 update dosnt give you the premium dlc you can only get that via the in gmae store or the ultimate box

did you even read that wiki page i posted?

i just want to save you some cash and hassle, the ultimate box is cheapo its like £20 or summit


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 19, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> no it dosnt the 1.6 update dosnt give you the premium dlc you can only get that via the in gmae store or the ultimate box
> 
> did you even read that wiki page i posted?
> 
> i just want to save you some cash and hassle, the ultimate box is cheapo its like £20 or summit



I did read it yeah. But I also read the official website. and that said that all the DLC's are free except party pack. And I dont need party pack.
The 1.6 Update includes all previous updates, and the Party Pack simply unlocks that section in the 1.6 or Ultimate version of the game. They state that the party pack is there first paid for DLC of that game. So that says to me, I can get all the graphics/weather/gameplay/vehcile updates for nothing by d/lding the 1.6 update.

There is no difference in price new between the two versions of Burnout paradise, just if I could pick the original up cheap on ebay, without missing out...


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just ordered the Ultimate version. Was quite hard to find somewhere in stock. Seems nearly everyone has sold out!


----------



## Frizz (Feb 19, 2009)

I played for 2 hours or so, Its a good game to move to after GRID, but at the same time might make you want to move back to GRID. Its not as realistic but there are is a hell lot more to do though. But if your in it for pure organized event racing then yer dont bother. 

Your gonna love it Alex, ultimate box rules. I think you can download the "Trial" Version online and then just unlock the game with a cd key you bought then it will install as the full game no cd required.


----------



## alexp999 (Feb 19, 2009)

randomflip said:


> I played for 2 hours or so, Its a good game to move to after GRID, but at the same time might make you want to move back to GRID. Its not as realistic but there are is a hell lot more to do though. But if your in it for pure organized event racing then yer dont bother.
> 
> Your gonna love it Alex, ultimate box rules. I think you can download the "Trial" Version online and then just unlock the game with a cd key you bought then it will install as the full game no cd required.



I need something a little more arcady after the intensity of Grid, lol. It really does get harder as you progress in that game. I have always enjoyed Burnout games but ashamed to say I never actually owned one. Theya lways seemed to repetitive. I played the Paradise demo and liked it, but felt it was lacking something and didnt warrant £40. Now the Ultimate Box is out though for £25 delivered I'm happy to buy it. Get me some big crashes! 

Oh and I got it on Xbox 360, I cant play racing/driving games on PC.


----------



## Frizz (Feb 19, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I need something a little more arcady after the intensity of Grid, lol. It really does get harder as you progress in that game. I have always enjoyed Burnout games but ashamed to say I never actually owned one. Theya lways seemed to repetitive. I played the Paradise demo and liked it, but felt it was lacking something and didnt warrant £40. Now the Ultimate Box is out though for £25 delivered I'm happy to buy it. Get me some big crashes!
> 
> Oh and I got it on Xbox 360, I cant play racing/driving games on PC.



First burnout out of all was the only racing game that made me go "Whoa". I haven't owned a burnout game though until now as well. Imo the only thing thats lacking with the game is something to do with the physics but I got used to it after a few hours. 
It reminds me of the new need for speed games but cut out the cops and add some better content rather than speeding across the same city over n over . 

I avoid buying console games that have online content, the fact that I have to make a call to america to activate my xbox live account is a major downside as well as a huge addition to my phone bills. (Australian) 

Have fun!


----------



## Polarman (Mar 1, 2009)

I finaly got my hands on it. Of all the places to be,,, Walmart!

Ebgames, Futureshop & Bestbuy did not even have it after almost A month.

After playing Burnout 3 for the PS2, all i can say is Wow! Run's smooth and image quality is great. They actually made a console port the right way.


----------



## Mr.Amateur (Mar 1, 2009)

erocker said:


> I have the Ultimate box for PC, installed it, played it an hour or so.. Uninstalled it.  It's a horribly pointless game.  The graphics aren't very good, though the cars look good and the controls/physics are horrendous.  Save your money and buy GRID instead.



 I agree the physics aren't the best for a racing game, but sincerely refute it being pointless and having bad graphics.  I own both GRID and the Ultimate Box and in my opinion are both equally fun to look at and play.


----------



## zithe (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice to hear you found a copy and are enjoying it.  

I have it on PS3. Considering buying a few copies so the family can play it together.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 1, 2009)

I own both as well, they are both awesome, but I play GRID when I solely just want to race because racing in burnout isn't that fun, the stunts and takedowns are what makes it different.

Its like comparing a bike game, one is for olympics or championship event racing and the other is BMX street style focused on doing tricks etc.


----------



## zithe (Mar 1, 2009)

randomflip said:


> I own both as well, they are both awesome, but I play GRID when I solely just want to race because racing in burnout isn't that fun, the stunts and takedowns are what makes it different.
> 
> Its like comparing a bike game, one is for olympics or championship event racing and the other is BMX street style focused on doing tricks etc.



I really like racing in Burnout. I like to pause the game and look at the map and attempt to determine the fastest routes.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 1, 2009)

I loved Burnout on the XBox and tried  the one your talking about here on PC and thought it was a pile of cr*p. It was nothing like what i played on the xbox at all i'm just glad i tried the demo 1st..


----------

